# Is my dog prejudice?



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Axel only barks at black people. Anyone ever have a dog do this?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No, and I don't get why so many dogs act that way? Granted, I've only had three dogs to date, but all three have been friendly regardless of any quirk or difference of a person.

Because of the geographical and isolated locations that I have lived in, the population has predominantly been caucasian, and my social circles, by default, has predominantly been caucasian. Yet neither my unsocialized rescue or my genetically more suspicious German Shepherd ever found cause to bark at anyone, whether they had developmental disabilities, phisical disabilities, or different skin colour. 

Wouldn't that be like your dog barking at you each time you changed clothes?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No, my dogs are good with all people but I know dogs that have specific people issues. There's a pug that only barks at the elderly. A Dachushund that was insecure with Asian people. And a dog that had issues with fat men. 

It's usually a socialization issue. They need to see and have positive experiences with more people with different smells and looks.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Black people, no, hispanics yes but they have to be speaking spanish. I think this is becuase when Morgan was a young dogess, there just weren't many spanish people around here for her socialize with. 

She also take issue with teenage boys/young men wearing hoodies or hats so fall is always a joy when the hats come out.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Every male GSD I've been around have been more wary of men of color. It was not a socialization issue with mine, since they get a fair amount of exposure to all races. In my opinion (and definitely my experiences) the percentage of African American men that are afraid of dogs in general - especially GSD's is much higher than other races for some reason. When a group of people always act afraid of you, you eventually think they have a reason to be afraid and warrant attention.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I wonder if there is a possible smell about them that some dogs react to?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

watch the body language of the people. dogs by and large are reacting to body language.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDEvery male GSD I've been around have been more wary of men of color. It was not a socialization issue with mine, since they get a fair amount of exposure to all races. In my opinion (and definitely my experiences) the percentage of African American men that are afraid of dogs in general - especially GSD's is much higher than other races for some reason. When a group of people always act afraid of you, you eventually think they have a reason to be afraid and warrant attention.



I'll buy that. Dogs definitely know when people are nervous and change accordingly. Where I live is pretty rural and most people that my dog gets to meet, want to meet my dog...hence no anxiety on their part.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

It probably is socilization, the area I live is mostly white, but we are moving to Houston...So, this should be interesting..


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I always presumed it was a cue learned from an owner or from lack of socialization. Until my dog Coco started the behavior at the age of 3. 
I have lived in a predominately blk neighborhood since I got her. Until recently I lived with my blk bf. I have no problems or issues with any races.
I have no idea where Coco's prejudice came from. It started with blk kids, spread to all blks, then grew to include anyone with darker skin... east asian, middle eastern, hispanic, etc. I used to joke, have you looked in the mirror lately Coco? You're pretty dark yourself!
This went on for about a year and then slowly the prejudice seemed to fade away. She now seems nearly normal again. Therefore I have concluded that it could be one of 2 things. Quite a few blk americans in my neighborhood are afraid of big dogs and she sensed that but made it into her own distrust & fear. Like John just suggested. 
Or something happened involving blk kids when I wasn't present (could have been in store or bank while she was waiting outside) and her fear of the kids spread.
I don't know why she recovered. Just as mysterious as the behavior's onset. I did correct her when she reacted like this, it seemed futile for a long time, maybe it finally sank in?


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

We are on a hotel.. When white people walk by the window he's fine... When black people walk by he goes nuts... So he isn't picking up on cues or fear. Actually he may of never of seen a black person until this weekend. Even though I socialized him everyday since he was 9 weeks old


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmm, I never thought of that being an issue for consideration. 

All the African-American men I know like dogs.


However, this could be a reason....
http://www.lojsociety.org/docvideos_files/human_rights_vs_civil_rights.JPG


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Where in TEXAS are you?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDIn my opinion (and definitely my experiences) the percentage of African American men that are afraid of dogs in general - especially GSD's is much higher than other races for some reason. When a group of people always act afraid of you, you eventually think they have a reason to be afraid and warrant attention.


Good point - except I see this with the hispanic people here, not the black families who most of them have their own dogs. We're very dog friendly around here! 

Interesting sidebar, my neighbor on the street behind us had a huge male GSD. Now Cyrus had always lived with black families and he always barked at me and my kids. His owner said he didn't want his dog to be that way but he'd gotten the dog at about 6 years old and there was no changing that the dog didn't like white people. I used to joke around that he had issues with blondes.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Exactly my thoughts on this issues ,i have all kinds of friends of differant races and shin tone and i have found 1st hand that the most black people are afraid of German Shepherds and i have asked older afro-american males which are my friends and there reason was "could be from tv,personal exp, or just tought from young all German shepherds are mean" now my friends mom who is afro american is terrified of my 7 month old gsd puppy which wont hurt any one ...i did have a black girl friend when i was younger and her gsd didnt like light shinned people meaning whites and anyone lighter then the owners,..so iam more thinking its the tone of shin the dog is weary of ,if a dog lives with all white people the dog is use to that and becomes naturally leary of darker skin tones, same in reverse a dog owned by a family of darker skin tone becomes naturally leary of light skinned people ,thats just my opion ,i dont think it has ever been proven why this happens in dogs ....i know dogs see in shades of gray..not in color ...so this is real strange...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dogs are red and green color blind, they see other colors according to what I've read.

I think it's smell, possibly fear sweat. Saying this becuase I've had friends and neighbors who were used to big dogs, maybe had them or were friends with people who had big dogs. If someone isn't afraid of the dog, they aren't releasing fear scent that the dog picks up on. Body chemistry is different in different races so the smell is going to be different to a dog.

When Morgan was young, she used to act on fear in people's eyes too - she could see fear and go into her big bad bitch routine. Didn't matter what size shape or color.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Mo actually never met any other race than white, and a few AM's, my sister, nephew and niece, but he was fine with every race he came into contact with, as long as you were.

So is Dutch.

Just an odd add to this, I think J will be fine with all kinds of weird people LOL
We have a very nice young man with dreads that go to the middle of his back living around here, he wears glasses and Jamaican clothes at times... he's always on something so he acts strange, and he promptly grabbed J for a hug and the play wit his floppy lips. J loved it, this guy is white BTW, but strange!

The only time J has showed wariness to another race is an asian girl who talks VERY high-pitched around him and is very bold and intrusive, he doesn't like her at all, unless she has some chicken.

I am positive that a dog's reaction to race has to do with their socializing, I go out of my way to introduce my dogs to all kind of people. We have
ALL kinds of people over our house at different times of the year, from mentally handicapped, Asian, African American, Caucasian, Police in uniform (one of which were completely freaked out by J), and loud children of many races.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: CarolynHmm, I never thought of that being an issue for consideration.
> 
> All the African-American men I know like dogs.
> 
> ...


LOL. The overwhelming response from 99% of African American people that my dogs have been around is OVERWHELMING FEAR. A few of my closer friends have loved my dog, and therefore my dog loved them back. My old Zeus would purposefully test black men more than white men - and the guys that just relaxed and had fun with him were instantly friends. One guy that worked for me just set him off. I had to put Zeus in another room, I was afraid he was going to try and eat him. It turned out Zeus had the right idea, the guy was a POS that was a massive liar and forged quite a few sales contracts before it was all said and done.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I would think the MOST common reason why a dog reacts to specific people may have something to do with the owners reaction to that person or group of people.The owner may not even be aware they are showing a reaction but the dog senses it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Our dogs don't have an issue, but we also took Anna up to my hubby's firestation where there are several black firefighters who LOVE dogs up there, this helped get her used to different people....and Duncan just loves everyone.

I know while on Dunc's nursing home visits a couple of the the black nurses typically hide from the dogs when they come, especially the "big" ones. I think with GSD/large dogs people are so used to seeing the grainy footage of the Selma bridge crossing/walk to Montgomery so they associate GSD/large dogs with attacking people of color.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogI would think the MOST common reason why a dog reacts to specific people may have something to do with the owners reaction to that person or group of people.The owner may not even be aware they are showing a reaction but the dog senses it.


Could be - I find it irksome that people won't learn to speak english so maybe my hackles are going up and my dogess is reacting to that. Welcome to America now speak English.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think all of the reasons listed on this thread so far are possible reasons.

Socialization can definitely be the cause, dogs who as young puppies were not well socialized to certain types of people (old, young, different races, people in wheelchairs, people in hats, whatever) may be fearful and/or aggressive towards them. Some dogs just don't like people dressed in odd clothing or who behave strangely because it is something unknown to them. I know a Lab who is terrified of people in hats. His owners had him since he was a young puppy and he was not mistreated or abused, he is very friendly and laid-back but he was just not well-socialized as a puppy and when he sees anyone wearing a hat (even a family member) he will run the other way. 

Sensing fear can be a cause as well. My terrier mix would bark and pull during walks at anyone who acted like they were afraid of him. The more afraid (weird) they acted the more he would get riled up. If people did not act afraid he would ignore them, and he was very friendly with people as long as they were not acting strange because of being afraid. Dogs are very good at reading human body language in addition to their amazing sense of smell so they may pick up on small cues we don't notice.

This is also true if the owner is afraid, nervous, or uncomfortable around certain types of people. The dog may read your body language or otherwise sense your mood and become nervous, scared or defensive themselves.

It is also possible that a dog who does not like people who look a certain way may have had a bad experience with someone who looked similar.


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, is the short answer. Longer answer below.

I am forwarding this to our friends and family that jokingly used to say our dog was racist. They will get a good laugh out of this thread.

We've experienced this with 1 of our dogs and noticed it only after he was mature. Best guess 1 1/2+ yrs old. I would describe him as many things super smart, great temperament, friendly, gentle, calm, intuitive. If he had a problem with a human it was for a good reason. While there could be various reasons for dogs to do this, knowing our dog there was 1 reason, it was to warn us about something he had a problem with real or potential and from something he sensed in an individual or group. 

He almost exclusively (99.9%) announced with black people. Most often firm warning bark, sometimes loud growl, 1 time very appropriate even restrained aggression when we were attacked (age 9). He was a typical male shepherd in my experience always calmly on alert but never on edge. Very aware of his/our surroundings, confident, unafraid (maybe even fearless I am trying and can't think of anything he was ever afraid of not gunfire, not earthquakes, not fireworks, not thunder...). It didn't matter the person(s) could be near or far away and he would announce when he was ready. And he would not be this way with all black people just only black people. 

When I say super smart that is obviously not objective but he was really an







especially with kids 

<u>*A few Examples*</u>

* He was a Hospital therapy dog loved by all, especially the kids (never had issues with any black person in any hospital) Never saw a reaction from him to people in the hospitals that were afraid of him. Always calm.

*He knew over 20 commands in 3 languages: English, German and Hand Signals. He could execute interchangeably & immediately. (I'm not sure I can do this







)

*He received a good citizen award from our police dept for trapping a burglar in our basement single handedly for almost 20 minutes. The police responded within 10 minutes but waited until I arrived (because of the dog) in response to the alarm. The burglar was caught and arrested.









* Approx 2-3 a.m. while sleeping with windows open on a summer night he jumped through the window screen and out the first floor window to go after an intruder that unbeknowst to us had climbed over the fence into our back yard and was trying to break in our back door. The guy just barely got away back over the fence.







Boy he used to make this hero stuff look easy.

This wasn't a bad neighborhood, really.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

have you traveled or lived anywhere other than
the USA? did you or can you speak another language?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

dogs aren't racist. i do think there's certain
characteristics or smells or something they
sense in certain races they don't like.

someone here said something about a
dog barking at fat men. now that's funny.
i'm fat so i can laugh at that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your dog picking up some vibe from you?
you know feelings travel down the leash.







,







.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Axxel Actually he may of never of seen a black person until this weekend.


you, your family and your dog need to get out more!!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We took Anna to the park tonight and there were a lot of people out. We had several people notice Anna and most said hi, but several black people saw her and one of them literally _ran away _from her. She just looked at him because he ran, but other than that, she paid no more attention to them than everyone else. 

We had two young black men walk by us and she paid no attention, but she did bark at the two token weed smokin' white girls yesterday...









I think it comes down to socialization/exposure to different people...I don't hang out with many token white girls.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadis your dog picking up some vibe from you?
> you know feelings travel down the leash.
> 
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding! We have a winner here!












> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Axxel Actually he may of never of seen a black person until this weekend.
> ...










Right again! A well socialized dog doesn't react to people/situations/things that are familiar. 


Lol, you know when I agree TWICE with doggiedad in the SAME thread, he's probably, definitely right...









Eh, doggiedad?


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

My dog barks at everyone.... even some that are not there.


LOL


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I also did not take that into consideration!

In our old area, where Mo lived, it was mostly African-American. My family is mixed with caucasian and African American, so he was certainly not reacting to our racism, but now that I think back on it he was only acting out against a certain color when with certain family members. 
My older sister (who isn't in the picture anymore) was completely known as "White B-" (also had males reaching into her shirt as she passed and pinching the crap out of her) at her school and obviously her body posture changed when she came into contact with other races, or men in general, Mo was normally with her and sensed it. 

And an older brother, who rightfully had his butt kicked by a group of African Americans after shouting racial slurs at them, I have to say, had I been there I would have joined in with beating him... Mo was also a bit edgy around other races when with him, but never when he was with me, I remember one time I had him and Dutch and was able to walk up to a black male he did not know and hug him without any reaction form Mo or Dutch because I was comfortable. 

Socialization and YOUR Attitude have to do with it all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadis your dog picking up some vibe from you?
> ...


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

dogs are either reacting to the owner's reaction or the person in question's body language. that's why so many dogs respond to cesar millan-he has mastered the body language. Paige basically likes no one but especially dislikes people that are afraid of her regardless of the race. dogs don't "Smell fear" THEy recognize body language. the people who are calm around her and basically kiss her butt she likes, regardless of race, anyone who is the slightest bit intimidated is going down. that's why in a year my ex never met PAIge cause he blatantly told me " i am not going to kiss your dogs







" and to that i say "guess your not going to meet paige ,buddy" i knew he come in my house acting like mr bigshot and paige would react badly-his body language would give him off the minute he flinched.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveSocialization and YOUR Attitude have to do with it all.


That CAN absolutely have an effect, but it is not always the case. I am what I would call a very big (6'4" and anywhere from 240-300 pounds) and very confident guy. I have never had issues with any race - at all. When my dog Zeus was growing up he was exposed to many African American men, who all happened to be about the same size as I am. He reacted to fear, not color at first. Eventually I think he paid attention to people of color much more because so many were more likely to be afraid.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Interesting thread, my male has been more suspicious of people of color too. Not mean but definately on alert! He has been socialized more and is fine with anyone that I introduce him to. But at night when a couple younger guys (maybe in hoodies!) walk past our yard, often of color, he gets protective. Now he will go up to men at the dog parks and greet them, maybe get a petting. I think taking him to the parks where he could see different people inteacting with dogs and approach them really helped him to become more comfortable.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD
> That CAN absolutely have an effect, but it is not always the case. I am what I would call a very big (6'4" and anywhere from 240-300 pounds) and very confident guy. I have never had issues with any race - at all. When my dog Zeus was growing up he was exposed to many African American men, who all happened to be about the same size as I am. He reacted to fear, not color at first. Eventually I think he paid attention to people of color much more because so many were more likely to be afraid.


I should have added the other persons' attitude has an impact as well


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Axxel Actually he may of never of seen a black person until this weekend.
> ...


How far out should I go to find black people? I never even thought about it before...


http://www.hometownusa.com/tx/zip_code/Fredericksburg.html

Yes, that says 45 black people live in the city. 

Here is the neighboring city 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerrville,_Texas#Demographics

2.5% black, which is what 500?


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadis your dog picking up some vibe from you?
> ...


Ding ding..oh, but as I said he was barking at them through our hotel window, but ignored white people...no leash, no vibes. I wouldn't have vibes anyway...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You don't need a leash to give off vibes, honestly. My dogs know when I'm feeling a strong emotion and they react to it, on or off lead. 
I don't think anyone here is saying you have racial 'vibes', as said before, socialization is part of it. You said yourself he probably hadn't seen a black person before..


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveYou don't need a leash to give off vibes, honestly. My dogs know when I'm feeling a strong emotion and they react to it, on or off lead.
> I don't think anyone here is saying you have racial 'vibes', as said before, socialization is part of it. You said yourself he probably hadn't seen a black person before..


I was crashed on the couch watch TV, the only vibes I had was on how much I hate CSI


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

A very good friend of mine has a white GSD, female and she IS racist. No way around it, the dog does not like anyone that is not white. When I say "not like" I should say "wants dead". 

Some might say it's a vibe she's picking up from her owner, but I've seen instances where Rob (owner) was nowhere near her and she still went after non-white folks. The instance I remember very well was at his house about 3 years ago. Rob is VERY VERY well-to-do and as such has a lawn crew take care of his yard/landscaping. I was in the kitchen and Elsa wanted out so I opened the door and let her run around(fenced yard-huge, I could not see the whole thing), which was a normal thing to do. Rob came downstairs and after a few minutes he asked me "hey, is Elsa downstairs?" I said "nah, I let her out, she was nosing the doorknob". He looked a bit panicked and ran to the front door and yelled "aww sh&^!!". Elsa had run the mainly Mexican yard guys around the yard and had em all huddled into their truck and was prowling the perimeter, not barking but with hackles up. I felt awful, Elsa at full clip is something to see, I bet those yard guys were really scared.


----------



## Dee44077 (Mar 17, 2015)

I am having an issue with my dog. the neighbors has been teasing me for the last 3 yrs that he doesn't like blk people. we live in a very interracial neighborhood. He doesn't seen to have any issue with anyone except blk people. I am mostly concerned that he is a 
150lbs and is now going nuts when he sees my kids playing with blk children I don't know what to do and I need to solve this delema


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

My parent first GSD barked and was always on edge around black people. My mom said she thought it was because he couldn't discern their facial expression. Makes sense to me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

If your dog is uncomfortable around a subset of people you need to help him understand that they are non threatening. 

Most likely at this point, you are tense when an African American person comes near and your dog is around. Because you are anticipating a negative reaction from your dog. But your dog reads it as YOU GET TENSE AROUND BLACK PEOPLE, so something must be amiss. 

You need to actively show your dog that they are friends. If you have a friend that is willing to help you, you need to set him up. 

If he is crate trained or well trained, have your friend come over. Give your boy a command and interact with your friend in a friendly way, then have them leave. Rinse repeat. Your dog needs to learn to accept those you accept. Eventually move up to the friend dropping treats and moving on. No interaction. 

I would also recommend that you work with a professional trainer. You need to learn to read your dog and interrupt bad behavior before it escalates. 

And, I am going to be the bad guy, but NO shepherd no matter how tall, should EVER be 150 lbs. If your dog is this heavy, he is obese. Period. He needs less food and more exercise.


----------

